# Bosch trigger activated MRC23EVSK fail -



## mpIX (May 30, 2013)

I had a trigger activated Bosch MRC23EVSK fixed/plunge combo. It was relatively quiet running and seemed ok albeit a little heavy for me. I also found the fine adjustment difficult to adjust. 
I used it twice in almost a years time. On the third use it shut itself down seconds after start up. LED's remained on so i know the motor block was making contact with the base. Had to unplug and replug in order for it to repeat the same start shut down. Bosch told me to send it in for warranty repair. At first the rep said the electronics shut it down as a safety feature (yeah right), and that they may be faulty, (i say). The rep then went on to tell me of other units they got back having the same problem which merely required the contacts tracks of the motor/base to be cleaned with a air compressor. I told the guy the tracks on mine were in perfect shape, spotless. Even switched from fixed to plunge base with no difference. 
I said i no longer have any confidence in the product and am going to return it to the store. They said we have another model that doesn't have the electronics of the MRC's and also that i was past my 30days window to return the unit. I replied, so you say, the big box store i got it from wouldn't have a problem issuing me a refund and i read that the other model has a switch which when used inverted in a router table fills with sawdust and fails miserably. Read the same of the Porter 895 series, you'd think Porter would put a soft plastic cover over the switch as they do with the 690's!
Interestingly when packing it up i tried it once again, first try shut down, second try i moved the speed control from the highest position to midpoint. To my surprise it then worked. I then shut it off and moved the speed control back to high position and again it worked. 
Nevertheless i still lost confidence in Bosch and returned it, too new for glitches like that to occur, let it be someone else's problem i'll shop around for something else. 
Currently trying the Ridgid, also interested in the Makita RF1101KIT2 and Milwaukee 5616-24 combo kit.


----------

